# Rec- Penne w/ Prawns & Feta Cheese



## crewsk (Dec 13, 2004)

I found this dish in The Pasta Cookbook by Jeni Wright & though I'd fix it for supper tonight & share the recipe here. It looks fairly simple & really good!  

450g/1lb raw prawns in the shell*
6 spring onions
225g/8oz feta cheese
50g/2oz/4Tbsp. butter
small bunch fresh chives
450g/1lb penne, garganelle, or rigatoni
salt & ground black pepper

1- Remove the heads from the prawns by gently twisting & pulling off. Peel the body of the prawns & discard the shells.

2- Chop the spring onions & feta cheese using a sharp knife. Put them to one side.

3- Melt the butter in a large saucepan & stir in the peeled prawns. When they turn pink, add the chopped spring onions & cook gentely over low heat for about 1 minute, stirring.

4- Turn off heat. Stir the chopped feta into the prawn mixture & season with black pepper.

5- Snip the chives into 2.5cm/1in lenghts on a plate. Tip half of them into the prawn mixture & toss well to combine.

6- Cook the pasta in plenty of boiling salted water according to package instructions.

7- Drain well & spoon into warmed serving dishes. Top with the prawn sauce. Scatter with remaining chives & serve immedeately.

*If fresh prawns are not avaliable, use well-thawed frozen & add to the sauce at the last minute with the spring onions.

Another cheese that works well with this dish is goat's cheese.


----------



## Zereh (Dec 14, 2004)

Curious about how this turned out. =) Let us know, it sounds tasty!


Z


----------



## crewsk (Dec 14, 2004)

I didn't get to have it.  Hubby brought home a pork roast from his parents & we had that instead. So, I'll fix it tonight & let y'all know how it turned out.


----------



## Zereh (Dec 14, 2004)

Men ...  :roll:  :roll: 

hhaha just kidding. =P

Z


----------



## crewsk (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah, men! :roll:  I agree!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 15, 2004)

Zereh, I wanted to let you know that this came out great!! Hubby wasn't crazy about the feta, he said there was too much of it. :roll: IMO, you can never have too much feta!  I'll be nice & try the goat cheese next time for him though.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 15, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Yeah, men! :roll:  I agree!



Hey!  I resemble one of those.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (Dec 15, 2004)

That's ok Goodweed, I know you can't help it.


----------

